# Die Frau Ohne Schatten



## spacedog (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone interested in a ticket: http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/d...al-opera-house-saturday-29th-march/1054125216

No profit and completely legitimate, unable to make it!


----------

